# Viagogo? Anyone used them for music tickets?



## james_19742000 (May 8, 2008)

As title really, anyone ever used Viagogo for tickets and how did you rate them, I have had to get some tickets from them, getting close to when I need the tickets, but havent got them yet!!!

James


----------

